# Goood Pennn.... Baddddd Finishhhh!!!



## Phillikl (Jan 2, 2013)

One of those days....  Bandsaw decided it wanted to play frisbee with its blade, cut myself tool sharpening, and glued my fingers together...  Should have gone to play Wii! LOL  Never the less, can't let shop time slip past me! If it could go wrong with it, it went.  After a couple hours of intense hand-to-hand combat, finally got the (top) pen finished (Stickfast CA)! Yay! or so I thought.  Placed it comfortably in its case, to come back a couple hours later to find "shattered" glass effects.  First I was like WOW look what I made, then as it ground off with my fingernail wasn't soo impressed! 

The left pen, was done today (a couple weeks later); made a couple dozen pens since then and not one of them shattered.  Had a hiccup in the pressing phase, got some CA cracking on the end.  Well threw it back up on the lathe and gathered a great idea of a little DNA should fix it right up.  And it did! Wonderfully might I add!!!  Looked like a million bucks! Well until I brought it in to case it....  Thats where the magic was made right before my eyes!!! Its pretty cool to sit and watch the CA shatter, not good for the blood pressure, but entertainment value is another story.

Conclusion: If I were a betting man, I think the DNA may have freeze dried the CA causing it to shatter. Nevertheless DNA after CA = BADDDDDD

Guess its time to start honing my disassembly skills! lol


----------



## Leviblue (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry for the events of the evening but glad you got shop time!
I've used DNA to wipe down CA finishes and haven't had that issue.  Possibly bad glue with the accelerant used?  Definitely unique in the delay reaction for whatever the reason.


----------



## Phillikl (Jan 2, 2013)

Glue and accelerant seems to be good.  Have made a couple dozen pens, same setup, same steps, same shop temp, etc... Actually made 2 tonight, first one turned out perfect, second, well LOL...  Only difference was DNA after CA.  I always hit the blanks with DNA to get a good cleanup before I start finishing and not a problem one.  LOL The Pen Karma keeping me in check I guess!:cowboy:


----------



## leehljp (Jan 2, 2013)

Been there done those and learned a lot. Not being where you are I can only give you my experiences. Your problems, IMO, are not one single thing but a combination of things. It could be two or three.

1. Is your shop heated above 60°? You are in a relatively humid area. When temps drop in a humid area (OR you use DNA) your CA finish will heat up as you sand and rub. The heat draw in humidity and show up in the CA finish.

I could be wrong on the details of the above, but I experienced this in temps below 75°. 

2. With cooler than summer temps, the CA does not cure as quickly. It will be hard to touch but not cured. Sanding during this stage does just sand, but it creates little "balls" of CA dust which also hasn't harded and therefore "ball" up, which in turn digs in and scratches. These can be seen on the swirls around the pen.

NOt cureing properly between applications with too low a temperature can at times cause the orange peel like finish.

The best cure for all of this is two fold:
• Heat the shop to 70° and use CA that is warm;
• Use Thin CA (in cooler weather) and make sure each coat is cured.
• Patience in cooler weather

I don't usually use Paper Towel for application but in winter I do because it is a mild accellerant.
I also don't usually use BLO, but occasionally in winter, I wll because it also is a mild accelerant.

Here is a duck call that is coated in "white", made during winter in a shop about 55° in a high humid area.
http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/940/1_Duck_Call_Frosted.jpg

The pict was the day after I put numerous coats of CA and let it sit overnight to cure.

Most of the time I sanded the white off but on occasion, I just turned it off with a scraper.


----------



## Phillikl (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Hank, as my mother would say: "I'm a home sick Hawaiian".  I don't do anything in the shop until at least 75-80 degrees.  Once I get to operating temp, I will tote my chemicals in from the house. 

I know its hard to see on the photo (bottom pen, didn't like the top one from the start, but got the kit for a $1), but the cracking only happened from midpoint to the cap (where I used DNA), midpoint to the tip is perfect.  

I'm going to strip it down tomorrow and redo, least I will have a great base!!

Love the feedback and experience, it truly amazes me how unstable CA really is! 

~Kendall

Knowledge is power and without power you are sitting in the dark.


----------



## Hexhead (Jan 4, 2013)

I've gone stupid what is DNA?


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hexhead said:


> I've gone stupid what is DNA?



Denatured alcohol


----------



## Phillikl (Jan 4, 2013)

Soo, finally got around to stripping and re-finishing.  This time I got some "orange peel" effect, but only if you look at it with sunlight and the finish is durable (fingernail tested).  No DNA this time, skewed it smooth, and put 10 coats of thin CA (stick fast), very little accelerator (let it dry about 3 minutes between each coat), very thin coatings.  I haven't tried another kit yet, but thinking I may have moisture in my CA. Tomorrow gets shop time, so will find out for sure.  nevertheless have a new carry pen, will see how it holds up.

Thanks again!

~Kendall


----------



## swanny70 (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree with the other guys.  My basement is pretty cold in the winter.  After 3 times of trying to CA ebony, I found that if I put 1 coat of CA on and then let it dry for at least 30 minutes before the next coat my pen actually turned out pretty nice.


----------



## gomlin (Jan 5, 2013)

I haven't had the shattered glass problem but if have any overhanging CA before assembly, it can cause the CA to chip on the ends when pressing together.  I ALWAYS square the ends before sanding the CA now.

Jim


----------



## Phillikl (Jan 26, 2013)

Thought I would post an update...

I decided to carry my "orange peel" pen, only sell the best of the best.... So it's been in the pocket of my uniform for a little over 3 weeks, use it daily.  Bud of mine asked too see it yesterday and whether or not the finish was still in tact.... To my amazement all the cracks where gone! None, not a one!!  

I think my shop is possessed or something......


----------



## asyler (Jan 26, 2013)

i think sometimes ca just likes to mess with folks.....


----------



## Phillikl (Jan 27, 2013)

So I can cancel the exorcist?? LoL


----------

